# Transport Fever 2 Mod Problem



## mike288 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich spiele Transport Fever 2 mit einigen Mods aus dem Workshop

Gesten wollte ich meinen Spielstand wieder laden, aber es geht nicht mehr weil es plötzlich einen meiner Mods nicht mehr im Workshop gibt. 
(Name des mods weiß ich grad nicht auswendig)

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit diesen Spielstand wieder zu retten, oder diesen Mod nachträglich zu deaktivieren? 
Habe leider nix gefunden. 

Wenn ich jetzt wieder von vorne mit Mods anfange und einer dieses Mods werden später wieder gelöscht, habe ich ja das selbe Problem wieder. 

Was kann ich dagegen tun? 

Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

TpF 2 ersetzt gelöschte Mods durch einen Dummy. Du musst nur auf Spielstand laden gehen,nicht auf fortsetzen und über das Pluszeichen den betreffenden Mod deaktivieren. Dann sollte das Save starten.

Ansonsten einfach den Mordordner als Backup irgendwo anders als Kopie speichern,solle eine Mod im Workshop gelöscht werden kannst du anhand der ID die Mod wieder in den eigentlichen Ordner kopieren und weiter nutzen. Nur vorher das Abonnement bei Steam abbestellen.


----------



## mike288 (14. Februar 2020)

Maddrax111, vielen Dank für diesen Tipp!!
Konnte die Mod deaktivieren und es geht wieder !


----------

